

Pass the lubricant - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.joestump.net/2009/08/pass-the-lubricant-as-were-getting-fucked-by-apple-too.html

======
pmorici
So let me get this straight, some guy wrote a app that was full of bugs and is
pissed because on his third time submitting in a short period it's taking a
little longer. Sorry I really have no sympathy here.

~~~
kristianp
I disagree; In agile software development, there is an argument that
deployments should be "one-click" fast. Having to wait 6 weeks for a bug-fix
is an abomination to release early, release often types.

~~~
jwilliams
One-click deploys isn't about fixing buggy code. It's about getting features
out rapidly, getting feedback early. Part of this has to be a really robust
testing & regression approach.

Plus. This is a device. There are higher standards on the output. People are
going to get annoyed if they're updating their app every second day to get it
to work.

------
ajg1977
I heartily applaud and encourage Apple to spend their manpower on reviewing
apps that are either new to the store or are updated with notable new
features.

If Joe Stump is so concerned about the good name of his app being ruined by
1-star reviews then why doesn't he remove it from sale using the control panel
on iTunes Connect? Or add some comments to the app information? Instead he
seems quite content to continue charging money for it.

Frankly I find his attitude distasteful. He seems most upset that his Apple
connections didn't lead to him receiving a "get out of jail free card" after
he failed to learn his lesson about the value of QA.

~~~
Nelson69
I agree, I read this and I just didn't see how developers were "being raped."
The users? Yeah, they got screwed.

It's one thing when AT&T leans on Apple to prevent a Google voice app, which
somehow AT&T feels threatens them. Or even the hazy definition of porn that is
applied to other apps, I suspect Apple is completely within their rights but I
can understand some of the developer outrage. It's entirely different when
developers want to cash in quickly and put out buggy and inferior software
quickly and hope to be one of the "made a couple million in a month on the
iPhone" stories. If you don't want "one star reviews" then don't submit one
star software. And since when is it Apple's job to identify these defects? If
anything, Apple is doing it's paying customers a service here.

You don't get too many chances to screw up in front of your customers without
it having an impact.

------
praptak
People, at least _try_ to come up with a descriptive headline. This one is
about as informative as "LOL WTF".

------
jacquesm
If you're in contact with that person alert them that their adsense account
may be at risk, adsense has flagged the page for review or ban (PSAs
appearing).

Best to either change the tone of the page or yank the ads...

~~~
jrockway
What's the problem?

~~~
mahmud
The adsense text classifier caught too many F-words; it now looks like porn to
the machines. AdSense doesn't deliver porn ads or serve ads on porn, or
otherwise vulgar websites.

~~~
jrockway
Interesting. I wonder why people expect their rants to be ad-supported anyway.

------
chaosmachine
Is it possible to resubmit the app under a new name? It seems like this would
be an easy end-run around the 1-star reviews and dead-end approval process.

~~~
cscotta
Perhaps, but not if you're trying to push out an update to existing frustrated
users. Also, I've got a feeling that once Apple saw what happened Thing Would
Not Go Well.

Just kind of a sad story all around, I guess.

